# php Version downgrade



## Sigix (29. Aug. 2013)

Hallo,
ich benötige eure Hilfe!

Ich habe auf einem Debian wheezy system Apache (2.2.25) und php (5.4.18) händisch installiert!

Jetzt habe ich enorme Probleme mit dieser PHP-Version und muss auf Version 5.3.xx downgraden! 
Ich habe jedoch keine Ahnung wie ich das machen muss,...... Kann mir hier wer helfen ????

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Till (30. Aug. 2013)

Ist dass ein ispconfig server? Dann kannst Du mehrer php versionen parallel installieren und in den webseiteneinstellungen auswählen.


----------



## Sigix (30. Aug. 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> Ist dass ein ispconfig server? Dann kannst Du mehrer php versionen parallel installieren und in den webseiteneinstellungen auswählen.


Nein ist keiner!
Aber mit dem parallel installieren, ist ein guter Tipp!

Was ich bisher gemacht habe:
ich habe folgendes umbenannt
/usr/local/lib/php
/usr/local/bin/php
/usr/local/include/php
/usr/share/php
/usr/bin/php
/usr/local/apache/modules/libphp5.so

in

/usr/local/lib/BACKUP_php
/usr/local/bin/BACKUP_php
/usr/local/include/BACKUP_php
/usr/share/BACKUP_php
/usr/bin/BACKUP_php
/usr/local/apache/modules/BACKUP_libphp5.so


meine binaries liegen unter
/usr/src/php-5-4-18
/usr/src/php-5-3-27

nach dem umbennen, wurde die Konfiguration gestartet:
 './configure' '--with-mysql' '--enable-trans-sid' '--with-mcrypt' '--with-zlib' '--with-curl' '--with-jpeg-dir=/usr' '--with-png-dir=/usr' '--enable-mbstring=all' '--enable-wddx' '--with-bz2' '--enable-soap' '--with-openssl' '--with-dom' '--enable-zip' '--with-apxs2=/usr/local/apache/bin/apxs' '--with-imap' '--with-kerberos' '--with-imap-ssl' '--with-freetype-dir' '--with-gettext' '--with-pdo-mysql' '--enable-mbregex' '--with-gd' '--with-tidy' '--enable-intl'

make
make install

Die php-version ist jetzt Version 5.3.27, jedoch habe ich folgende Fehler:

 Cannot redeclare class Date in /usr/local/lib/php/Date.php on line 124, referer: http://ph.example.com/menu/menu.php

An was könnte dieser Fehler liegen ?

Info: Auf einem Server wo von Anfang an php-Version 5.3.27 installiert wurde kommt dieser Fehler nicht!

Server sind identisch, (abgesehen von der installation der php-Version)

Was kann ich machen ???

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## mrairbrush (4. Okt. 2016)

Gibt es eine Anleitung zur Installation unter isp? PHP Version kleiner als 5.4?


----------



## robotto7831a (5. Okt. 2016)

Warm hängst Du dich immer an uralte Threads dran?

https://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-u...pm-and-fastcgi-with-ispconfig-3-debian-wheezy


----------



## mrairbrush (5. Okt. 2016)

Weil ich gerade das problem habe, ich nach eine Lösung gesucht habe und das hier fand. Warum also einen neuen Thread aufmachen?
Die Anleitung habe ich schon gefunden, sind aber mittlerweile zwecklos weil das File wget http://de.php.net/get/php-5.3.22.tar.bz2/from/this/mirror -O php-5.3.22.tar.bz2 nicht mehr existiert.
Bekomme not found.


----------



## robotto7831a (5. Okt. 2016)

Was hat die Installation von PHP 5.3 mit der Ursprungsfrage wie man ein Downgrade macht zu tun?

3 Sekunden googeln und man bekommt den Link zum Download von PHP 5.3.27 als Top 1 gelistet.


----------

